# Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GSDs?



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I am looking for a better way to reduce the shedding; I am just very surprised my girl is not as bald as me. 
I already bought a craftsman Industrial power vacuum cleaner but that only works when the hair is on the floor, my girl don’t like the vacuum nose close to her. 
I spend money in some brushes from one of the cheapest in Wal-Mart up to one that promise to leave my girl looking like super model for Victoria secret (it’s a saloon brush), so far is a waste of money, she still shedding and some brushes are really sharp and hurt my girl. The furminator takes some of the fur but also break the hair, so is not a good idea, De-Shedding stuff is very expensive (14.00 for one use bottle) and just leave my girl smelling good and shedding.
So I am running out of options.
I found this stuff looking for shedding in Google and so far everywhere the reviews are nothing less than excellent, I just want to check if some real GSD owner tried before give some more money to the pet stores for stuff that I will never use again.

Thanks!!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I just went to grooming school last year and work part time as a groomer now. I really like the Kong Zoom Grooms, and I recommend them to people all the time. They are rubbery so they don't hurt the dog, and they feel like a massage(I try brushes on myself before I try them on the dog so I know what I am working with). They don't really get out the undercoat like a Furminator would, but they get rid of all the loose shedding hair. You can also use them in the bath tub to help massage in all the shampoo and get rid of loose hair there. The best way to get rid of the shed after a bath though is to use the forced air dryer that groomers use to dry the dogs.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I love the Zoom Groom! Heidi doesn't have a very thick coat, but it really gets a lot of loose fur out of her. I'd recommend it highly!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12*The best way to get rid of the shed after a bath though is to use the forced air dryer that groomers use to dry the dogs.*


Using a forced air dryer is the best way to get rid of ANY hair!!

I rarely brushed my previous GSDs. Once or twice a year I would use a long-toothed comb to remove the clumps from their pants and chest during 'molting'.









Once or twice a monthly I used my dryer to blow out all the dead hairs. LOVE that thing!!

Also remember, the quality of what goes INSIDE the dog will affect the quality of the OUTSIDE of the dog.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12The best way to get rid of the shed after a bath though is to use the forced air dryer that groomers use to dry the dogs.


I use the blower of my motorcycle, use it also to clean the driveway of leafs so it have some power, my girl don’t complaint about it but I don’t want to bath her this days, is just the shedding the problem.
Thank you for the review.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We have a Zoom Groom and it is excellent for removing shedding guard hairs (outer coat). Doesn't do anything for undercoat though. You still need a rake or something else to get out the undercoat.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> Also remember, the quality of what goes INSIDE the dog will affect the quality of the OUTSIDE of the dog.


I feed her with Blue Buffalo Canned and Dry, some raw treats like chicken necks or marrow bones, i know BB is not the top of the line, but is rated among the best.
The hair has improved a lot but the shedding still prevail.

Thank you


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*



> Originally Posted By: KarinI love the Zoom Groom! Heidi doesn't have a very thick coat, but it really gets a lot of loose fur out of her. I'd recommend it highly!


Thank you, the opinion seems to be unanimous.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*

Pfft, I read countless threads recommending furminator so I bought one...now they are recommending the kong product...this makes me frown.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*

Both are good but they work differently and do different things. We have a furminator and use it a lot too. And a zoom groom and a rake and a shedding blade and a pin brush and a bristle brush.

I'm not aware of any ONE tool that will completely groom a GSD from head to toe, both during regular season and shedding season.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*

The Zoom Groom doesn't work well on a lot of the dogs I've used it on. It doesn't get out enough undercoat in regular use. However when I use it on the dogs when I'm bathing them it gets out a lot more hair and helps to lather the shampoo.
I usually use a flea comb when I have a dog who is shedding and I want to get the loose undercoat. Works well on everything except dogs with coats like a Lab.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*

We use a combination of the Zoom Groom and the Furminator on ours...

Same reasons that everyone has already stated.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*

I use the Zoom Groom on Risa and it works great. But she also is single-coated.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Opinions about Kong Zoom Groom for Dogs and GS*

I love the Zoom Groom & the groomer told us about it over a yr ago & have been using since.


----------

